# Internal Microphone Not Working [SOLVED]

## faustism

I'm installing Gentoo on my new ASUS K53E laptop, and I've gotten much of the basics working but I'm hung up on getting the internal microphone to work.

It is a Realtek ALC269VB sound card using kernel module snd_hda_intel from kernel version 2.6.38.  The rest of the sound works fine.  I have tried putting "option snd_hda_intel enable_msi=1" and "option snd_hda_intel model=laptop-amic" in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf (at separate times) and neither seemed to fix the problem.

Any ideas on where to go from here?

Thanks

-Derek Faust

PS. I'm new here  :Smile:  and I really love Gentoo so far.Last edited by faustism on Tue Jul 19, 2011 8:40 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## BradN

Try out alsamixer and see if there is any mic source selection in there that makes it work.  Sometimes other options interact as well (mic boost comes to mind, even number of output channels on some setups), so experiment thoroughly.

----------

## faustism

where do i find other options? when i run alsamixer all I see are the levels (and i adjusted all of them to approximately the middle) but i get nothing.

----------

## aCOSwt

1/ How do you know your microphone is not functional ? (Which applications did you try ?)

2/ Do not hesistate to push all your cursors to the max. There is no risk for distorsion as these cursors act on attenuators. Not amplifiers.

3/ Do you get an asound.conf or .asoundrc ? If yes, post its content.

----------

## BradN

There may be more sliders/settings to the right in alsamixer, keep hitting right arrow and it might scroll over.

----------

## faustism

I have tried arecord skype and the google voice search in chromium.

I just tried pushing them all to the max. nothing still.

I have no /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc, maybe i need one?

Yes, I got all of the sliders.

----------

## BradN

Are you sure the channels involved aren't muted?  If it says MM at the bottom, it's muted and you have to hit M to unmute.  Sorry for asking the obvious but on most setups the mic input really does work...  If it really isn't having any of it, you might be best off filing a bug report.

----------

## aCOSwt

1/ As part of your skype's audio settings, which device did you select as input ? Did you have other choices ?

2/ could you post the output of 

```
#arecord -l"
```

 (I mean a lowercase L)

3/ When you launched arecord from console (not the  -l, other tries for recording) what did it say ?

What I suspect is that, as default, you record from your HDA input entry. And that your internal mic is another input having nothing to do with your HDA input entry. Something kind of bundled with an internal camera behaving globally as a usb webcam. In which case it would not be the default input. 

Under Alsamixer, does the F6 function key allow you to select other devices ? Which ones ?

----------

## DirtyHairy

Probably stating the obvious, but: per default, alsamixer uses a grouped view, putting all playback settings into one window, and all recording settings into another one. You can cycle between those and a third, unified view using tab. If that's not helpful: does an external mic work?

----------

## BradN

Just thought of something else... is there a webcam in the same spot as the microphone?  If so, the mic might actually be handled by the webcam.

----------

## faustism

none of the channels were muted. and i did see all 3 tabs of sliders.

I cannot select any other devices in alsamixer unless i type them in manually.

```

dfaust@faustbook ~ $ arecord -l

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

```

dfaust@faustbook ~ $ arecord -d 10 /tmp/test-mic.wav

Recording WAVE '/tmp/test-mic.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono

dfaust@faustbook ~ $ aplay /tmp/test-mic.wav

Playing WAVE '/tmp/test-mic.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono

```

the webcam and microphone are two inches apart, and in windows 7 the microphone was handled by the same realtek software that controlled the output, so i doubt that it is bundled with the webcam.

an external microphone doesn't seem work either.

for options in skype, i get 3 sets of surround sound speakers, one front speaker set, one "HDA Intel PCH, ALC269VB Analog (hw:0,0)", one "HDA Intel PCH, ALC269VB Analog Default Audio Device (default)" and an "hdmi (unknown)"  Neither of the 3 i quoted worked, and the speakers are nonsensical for a microphone input.

Based on the arecord ouput, it would seem that that the first quoted option would be the correct one?

lsmod returns (i dont know if that helps at all):

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     20081  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   278503  1 

uvcvideo               51658  0 

i915                  313042  2 

snd_hda_intel          19610  0 

drm_kms_helper         22029  1 i915

snd_hda_codec          62655  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

atl1c                  26852  0 

snd_hwdep               5276  1 snd_hda_codec

```

Thanks for the help so far.  I'm stumped.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Sorry, I'm clueless as well. You can, however, fire up some other distros live CD and check whether it works there. Hopefully, it does, and you can check for differences in the setup.

----------

## aCOSwt

From the reading of http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/git-commits-head/2010/3/1/25182

I deduce that your sound card get TWO analog inputs. One for an external mic, the other one from the built-in.

These inputs seem to be both directed to a built-in hardware MIXER (and not MULTIPLEXER).

Maybe the control you get under alsamixer  just shows as input a single control being actually the output of the mixer.

=> There must be a way to control / mute the inputs of this mixer from somewhere.

Could be an additional software. For example, with my M-AUDIO-DELTA, I need a software from media-sound/alsa-tools to take contro lover the built-in hardware mixer.

Maybe you could check for this.

----------

## faustism

I tried using another distro's (Linux Mint 11) LiveCD and he microphone worked fine.  In gnome-volume-control i was given an option to switch between an internal and external microphones.  Can this preference be set somewhere without the gnome-volume-control program? I ran it in debug mode and switched the setting, and the output was as follows:

```
** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Enabling debugging

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating client: index=0 name='ConsoleKit Session /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session3'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating client: index=1 name='ConsoleKit Session /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session4'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating client: index=2 name='ConsoleKit Session /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session5'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating client: index=3 name='ConsoleKit Session /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session6'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating client: index=4 name='ConsoleKit Session /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session7'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating client: index=5 name='ConsoleKit Session /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating client: index=6 name='ConsoleKit Session /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session2'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating client: index=7 name='GNOME Volume Control Media Keys'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating client: index=13 name='XSMP Session on gnome-session as 109416915e518b19d9131045878461800800000020670030'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating client: index=14 name='Indicator Sound'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating client: index=25 name='GNOME Volume Control Dialog'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating sink: index=0 name='alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo' description='Internal Audio Analog Stereo' map='front-left,front-right'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating source: index=0 name='alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo.monitor' description='Monitor of Internal Audio Analog Stereo'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating source: index=1 name='alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo' description='Internal Audio Analog Stereo'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Udpating card alsa_card.pci-0000_00_1b.0 (index: 0 driver: module-alsa-card.c):

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Profile 'output:analog-stereo': 0 sources 1 sinks

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Profile 'output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo': 1 sources 1 sinks (Current)

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Profile 'output:analog-surround-40': 0 sources 1 sinks

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Profile 'output:analog-surround-40+input:analog-stereo': 1 sources 1 sinks

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Profile 'output:hdmi-stereo': 0 sources 1 sinks

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Profile 'output:hdmi-stereo+input:analog-stereo': 1 sources 1 sinks

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Profile 'input:analog-stereo': 1 sources 0 sinks

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Profile 'off': 0 sources 0 sinks

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'alsa.card' = '0'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'alsa.card_name' = 'HDA Intel PCH'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'alsa.long_card_name' = 'HDA Intel PCH at 0xdfe00000 irq 43'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'alsa.driver_name' = 'snd_hda_intel'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'device.bus_path' = 'pci-0000:00:1b.0'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'sysfs.path' = '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'device.bus' = 'pci'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'device.vendor.id' = '8086'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'device.vendor.name' = 'Intel Corporation'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'device.product.id' = '1c20'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'device.product.name' = '6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'device.form_factor' = 'internal'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'device.string' = '0'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'device.description' = 'Internal Audio'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'module-udev-detect.discovered' = '1'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG:    Property: 'device.icon_name' = 'audio-card-pci'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: deleted the custom theme dir

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Card selection changed

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating input settings

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Create monitor for 1

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating output settings

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Volume changed (for Balance bar)

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Card selection changed

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Adding effects stream

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating source: index=1 name='alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo' description='Internal Audio Analog Stereo'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating source output: index=4 name='Peak detect' client=25 source=1

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: deleted the custom theme dir

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: deleted the custom theme dir

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating client: index=26 name='Native client (UNIX socket client)'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating client: index=26 name='gnome-settings-daemon'

** (gnome-volume-control:4098): DEBUG: Updating source: index=1 name='alsa_input.pci-0000_00_
```

Also, while using Linux Mint I ran lsmod and found some modules that i didn't have built, loaded. (after i recompiled with them, they weren't automatically loaded on boot though)

```
snd_seq_midi

snd_rawmidi

snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq

snd_seq_device
```

And the only part of dmesg on the Mint system thatseemed to pertain to the audio controller was 

```
[   71.508945] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[   71.508999] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[   71.509021] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   73.247598] hda_codec: ALC269VB: BIOS auto-probing.

[   73.630548] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input9

[   73.630598] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input10
```

Based on that link, I think I might need to pass an option to a module?

```
[ALC269_ASUS_AMIC]      = "asus-amic",

-   [ALC269_ASUS_DMIC]      = "asus-dmic",

+   [ALC269_AMIC]         = "laptop-amic",

+   [ALC269_DMIC]         = "laptop-dmic",
```

How would I do that? what config file would i need to edit?

I didn't see my sound card listed as one that could be compiled into alsa-tools, so I don't think that'd work...

Thanks for the suggestions.

----------

## faustism

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pavFaq08RfQIyOusEnkrUg?feat=directlink

Above is a link to a screenshot of alsamixer in Linux Mint, when the microphone worked.  In Gentoo it doesn't have the "L   R" and "Capture" in red over the first slider, its just a white line.  Also in Gentoo, there's an extra slider called "Digital" to the right of the "Capture1" slider.

----------

## faustism

it works! I searched on how to load that parameter and found http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1719808.html

and i tried

 *Quote:*   

> "option snd_hda_intel model=laptop-amic" in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

 

which i had tried before, and now it works!  Strange.  The extra modules that i found could be removed too.  Not necessary.  Thanks for the help  :Smile: 

actually, it failed after a reboot. im perplexed.Last edited by faustism on Wed Jul 13, 2011 12:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## faustism

I ran the alsa-info script to get some extra information. does this help?

```
!!################################

!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.60

!!################################

!!Script ran on: Tue Jul 19 19:50:27 UTC 2011

!!Linux Distribution

!!------------------

Gentoo Base System release 2.0.2 DISTRIB_ID="Gentoo"

!!DMI Information

!!---------------

Manufacturer:      ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

Product Name:      K53E

Product Version:   1.0       

!!Kernel Information

!!------------------

Kernel release:    2.6.38-tuxonice-r1

Operating System:  GNU/Linux

Architecture:      x86_64

Processor:         Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz

SMP Enabled:       Yes

!!ALSA Version

!!------------

Driver version:     1.0.23

Library version:    1.0.23

Utilities version:  1.0.23

!!Loaded ALSA modules

!!-------------------

!!Sound Servers on this system

!!----------------------------

No sound servers found.

!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA

!!-----------------------------

 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xdfe00000 irq 42

!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system

!!--------------------------------------

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Subsystem ID's

!!--------------------------------------------------------

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1c20 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: 1043:1b43

!!Modprobe options (Sound related)

!!--------------------------------

snd_hda_intel: model=laptop_amic

!!Loaded sound module options

!!--------------------------

!!HDA-Intel Codec information

!!---------------------------

--startcollapse--

Codec: Realtek ALC269VB

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 1)

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0269

Subsystem Id: 0x10431b43

Revision Id: 0x100100

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=2, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0

  IO[0]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x1d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="ALC269VB Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x57, nsteps=0x57, stepsize=0x02, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x1d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x57, nsteps=0x57, stepsize=0x02, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x04 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x05 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x07 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="ALC269VB Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x0b, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x8b 0x8b]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Connection: 1

     0x23

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=1, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x0b, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Connection: 1

     0x22

Node 0x0a [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x97 0x97] [0x97 0x97] [0x97 0x97] [0x97 0x97] [0x97 0x97]

  Connection: 5

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1d

Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x0b

Node 0x0e [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x0f [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010a: Mono Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00] [0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x10 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x11 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x12 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40000b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00010014: OUT EAPD Detect

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x99130110: [Fixed] Speaker at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x15 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x16 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40010c: Mono Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Connection: 1

     0x0f

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00001734: IN OUT Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x04a11820: [Jack] Mic at Ext Right

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=08, enabled=1

  Connection: 1

     0x0d

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40008b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Internal Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00001724: IN Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x99a3092f: [Fixed] Mic at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0xf

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000003c: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000034: IN OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x1c [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400000: Mono

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x40079a2d: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Analog, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0xd

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400381: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x1f [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono

  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=25

Node 0x21 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0000001c: OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x0421101f: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Right

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP

  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1

  Connection: 2

     0x0c 0x0d*

Node 0x22 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: N/A

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 7

     0x18* 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1d 0x0b 0x12

Node 0x23 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 6

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1d 0x0b

Codec: Intel CougarPoint HDMI

Address: 3

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x80862805

Subsystem Id: 0x80860101

Revision Id: 0x100000

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="HDMI 0", type="HDMI", device=3

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x80]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x58560010: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x02

Node 0x06 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x18560020: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=06, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x03

Node 0x07 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x80]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x58560030: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Node 0x08 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

--endcollapse--

!!ALSA Device nodes

!!-----------------

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  7 Jul 19 15:30 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  6 Jul 19 15:30 /dev/snd/hwC0D0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  5 Jul 19 15:30 /dev/snd/hwC0D3

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  4 Jul 19 15:35 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  3 Jul 19 15:35 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  2 Jul 19 15:30 /dev/snd/pcmC0D3p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  1 Jul 19 11:00 /dev/snd/seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Jul 19 11:00 /dev/snd/timer

/dev/snd/by-path:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  60 Jul 19 15:30 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 220 Jul 19 15:35 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Jul 19 15:30 pci-0000:00:1b.0 -> ../controlC0

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

!!Amixer output

!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [PCH]

Card hw:0 'PCH'/'HDA Intel PCH at 0xdfe00000 irq 42'

  Mixer name   : 'Realtek ALC269VB'

  Components   : 'HDA:10ec0269,10431b43,00100100 HDA:80862805,80860101,00100000'

  Controls      : 16

  Simple ctrls  : 8

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono: Playback 87 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-65.25dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-65.25dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-65.25dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-65.25dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 31

  Front Left: Capture 11 [35%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 11 [35%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',1

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 31

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [-16.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [-16.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

!!Alsactl output

!!-------------

--startcollapse--

state.PCH {

   control.13 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      value '0fff000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

   }

   control.14 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      value '0f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

   }

   control.15 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      value '0400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

   }

   control.16 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      value true

   }

   control.17 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 87'

      comment.dbmin -6525

      comment.dbmax 0

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.18 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.19 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 87'

      comment.dbmin -6525

      comment.dbmax 0

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.20 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.21 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 3'

      comment.dbmin 0

      comment.dbmax 3600

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Boost Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.22 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 3'

      comment.dbmin 0

      comment.dbmax 3600

      iface MIXER

      name 'Internal Mic Boost Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.23 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

   }

   control.24 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      index 1

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.25 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      comment.dbmin -1650

      comment.dbmax 3000

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      value.0 11

      value.1 11

   }

   control.26 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      comment.dbmin -1650

      comment.dbmax 3000

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      index 1

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.27 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 1

      comment.range '0 - 87'

      comment.dbmin -6525

      comment.dbmax 0

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Volume'

      value 87

   }

   control.28 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Switch'

      value true

   }

}

--endcollapse--

!!All Loaded Modules

!!------------------

Module

snd_hda_intel

snd_seq_midi

snd_rawmidi

snd_hda_codec_hdmi

snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_codec

i915

atl1c

uvcvideo

snd_hwdep

drm_kms_helper

i2c_i801

!!Sysfs Files

!!-----------

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/init_pin_configs:

0x12 0x411111f0

0x14 0x99130110

0x17 0x411111f0

0x18 0x04a11820

0x19 0x99a3092f

0x1a 0x411111f0

0x1b 0x411111f0

0x1d 0x40079a2d

0x1e 0x411111f0

0x21 0x0421101f

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/driver_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/user_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/init_verbs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D3/init_pin_configs:

0x05 0x58560010

0x06 0x18560020

0x07 0x58560030

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D3/driver_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D3/user_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D3/init_verbs:

!!ALSA/HDA dmesg

!!------------------

[    1.020036] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.020710] ALSA device list:

[    1.020812]   No soundcards found.

[    1.020946] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

--

[    4.556800] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    4.557422] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    4.557519] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.557552] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.557655] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 3616 bytes left

[    5.560425] hda_codec: ALC269VB: BIOS auto-probing.

[    6.025562] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input9

[    6.025633] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input10

[    6.788081] EXT4-fs (sda8): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

--

[   70.149972] chrome_sandbox (2656): /proc/2654/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/2654/oom_score_adj instead.

[  488.935711] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  519.785062] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[  519.785161] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[  519.785187] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  520.300428] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input11

[  520.300510] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input12

[  587.467889] hda-intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x00170500

[  588.468375] hda-intel: No response from codec, disabling MSI: last cmd=0x00170500

[  589.468853] hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode: last cmd=0x00170500

[  716.689658] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reused qh ffff8801b78a6d80 schedule

--

[ 1400.014516] usb 1-1.2: unlink qh1024-0001/ffff8801b78a6d80 start 2 [1/0 us]

[ 1547.765133] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A disabled

[ 1557.886222] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[ 1557.887055] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 1557.887083] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[ 1558.400903] hda_codec: ALC269VB: BIOS auto-probing.

[ 1558.404944] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input13

[ 1558.405832] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input14

[ 1607.661317] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A disabled

[ 1646.886255] snd_hda_intel: Unknown parameter `#position_fix'

[ 1670.196328] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[ 1670.196393] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 1670.196418] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[ 1670.712279] hda_codec: ALC269VB: BIOS auto-probing.

[ 1670.716271] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input15

[ 1670.716323] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input16

[ 1714.418526] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A disabled

[ 1735.607797] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[ 1735.607892] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 1735.607918] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[ 1737.123665] hda_codec: ALC269VB: BIOS auto-probing.

[ 1737.127946] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input17

[ 1737.128031] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input18

[ 1781.510071] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A disabled

[ 1791.900862] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[ 1791.900927] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 1791.900961] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[ 1792.414807] hda_codec: ALC269VB: BIOS auto-probing.

[ 1792.418822] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input19

[ 1792.418896] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input20

[ 2109.178089] hda-codec: reconfiguring

[ 2109.180182] hda_codec: ALC269VB: BIOS auto-probing.

[ 2109.183106] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input21

[ 2109.183196] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input22

[ 2632.632916] atl1c 0000:03:00.0: vpd r/w failed.  This is likely a firmware bug on this device.  Contact the card vendor for a firmware update.
```

In Linux Mint, when it does work, the following is output from the script:

```
!!################################

!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.60

!!################################

!!Script ran on: Tue Jul 19 20:15:49 UTC 2011

!!Linux Distribution

!!------------------

Linux Mint 11 Katya \n \l DISTRIB_ID=LinuxMint DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Linux Mint 11 Katya"

!!DMI Information

!!---------------

Manufacturer:      ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

Product Name:      K53E

Product Version:   1.0       

!!Kernel Information

!!------------------

Kernel release:    2.6.38-8-generic

Operating System:  GNU/Linux

Architecture:      x86_64

Processor:         x86_64

SMP Enabled:       Yes

!!ALSA Version

!!------------

Driver version:     1.0.23

Library version:    

Utilities version:  1.0.24.2

!!Loaded ALSA modules

!!-------------------

snd_hda_intel

!!Sound Servers on this system

!!----------------------------

Pulseaudio:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/pulseaudio)

      Running - Yes

ESound Daemon:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/esd)

      Running - No

!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA

!!-----------------------------

 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xdfe00000 irq 42

!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system

!!--------------------------------------

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Subsystem ID's

!!--------------------------------------------------------

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1c20 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: 1043:1b43

!!Modprobe options (Sound related)

!!--------------------------------

snd-atiixp-modem: index=-2

snd-intel8x0m: index=-2

snd-via82xx-modem: index=-2

snd-usb-audio: index=-2

snd-usb-caiaq: index=-2

snd-usb-ua101: index=-2

snd-usb-us122l: index=-2

snd-usb-usx2y: index=-2

snd-cmipci: mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388

snd-pcsp: index=-2

snd-usb-audio: index=-2

!!Loaded sound module options

!!--------------------------

!!Module: snd_hda_intel

   bdl_pos_adj : 1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   beep_mode : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   enable : Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y

   enable_msi : -1

   id : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   index : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   model : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   patch : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   position_fix : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   power_save : 0

   power_save_controller : Y

   probe_mask : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   probe_only : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   single_cmd : N

!!HDA-Intel Codec information

!!---------------------------

--startcollapse--

Codec: Realtek ALC269VB

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 1)

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0269

Subsystem Id: 0x10431b43

Revision Id: 0x100100

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=2, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0

  IO[0]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x1d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="ALC269VB Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x57, nsteps=0x57, stepsize=0x02, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x3c 0x3c]

  Converter: stream=5, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x1d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x57, nsteps=0x57, stepsize=0x02, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x3c 0x3c]

  Converter: stream=5, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x04 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x05 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x07 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="ALC269VB Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x0b, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x13 0x13]

  Converter: stream=1, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Connection: 1

     0x23

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=1, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x0b, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Connection: 1

     0x22

Node 0x0a [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x97 0x97] [0x97 0x97] [0x97 0x97] [0x97 0x97] [0x97 0x97]

  Connection: 5

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1d

Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x0b

Node 0x0e [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x0f [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010a: Mono Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00] [0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x10 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x11 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x12 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40000b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00010014: OUT EAPD Detect

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x99130110: [Fixed] Speaker at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x15 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x16 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40010c: Mono Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Connection: 1

     0x0f

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00001734: IN OUT Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x04a11820: [Jack] Mic at Ext Right

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=08, enabled=1

  Connection: 1

     0x0d

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40008b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Internal Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00001724: IN Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x99a3092f: [Fixed] Mic at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0xf

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000003c: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000034: IN OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x1c [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400000: Mono

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x40079a2d: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Analog, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0xd

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400381: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x1f [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono

  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=25

Node 0x21 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0000001c: OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x0421101f: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Right

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP

  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1

  Connection: 2

     0x0c 0x0d*

Node 0x22 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: N/A

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 7

     0x18* 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1d 0x0b 0x12

Node 0x23 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 6

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1d 0x0b

Codec: Intel CougarPoint HDMI

Address: 3

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x80862805

Subsystem Id: 0x80860101

Revision Id: 0x100000

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="HDMI 0", type="HDMI", device=3

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x80]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x58560010: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x02

Node 0x06 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x18560020: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=06, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x03

Node 0x07 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x80]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x58560030: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Node 0x08 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

--endcollapse--

!!ALSA Device nodes

!!-----------------

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  7 Jul 19 16:10 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  6 Jul 19 16:10 /dev/snd/hwC0D0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  5 Jul 19 16:10 /dev/snd/hwC0D3

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  4 Jul 19 16:11 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  3 Jul 19 16:11 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  2 Jul 19 16:11 /dev/snd/pcmC0D3p

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  1 Jul 19 16:10 /dev/snd/seq

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 33 Jul 19 16:10 /dev/snd/timer

/dev/snd/by-path:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  60 Jul 19 16:10 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 220 Jul 19 16:10 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Jul 19 16:10 pci-0000:00:1b.0 -> ../controlC0

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

!!Amixer output

!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [PCH]

Card hw:0 'PCH'/'HDA Intel PCH at 0xdfe00000 irq 42'

  Mixer name   : 'Intel CougarPoint HDMI'

  Components   : 'HDA:10ec0269,10431b43,00100100 HDA:80862805,80860101,00100000'

  Controls      : 17

  Simple ctrls  : 9

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono: Playback 60 [69%] [-20.25dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 87 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 87 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 87 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 87 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 31

  Front Left: Capture 19 [61%] [12.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 19 [61%] [12.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',1

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 31

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [-16.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [-16.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

!!Alsactl output

!!-------------

--startcollapse--

state.PCH {

   control.1 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Volume'

      value.0 87

      value.1 87

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 87'

         dbmin -6525

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.2 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.3 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Playback Volume'

      value.0 87

      value.1 87

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 87'

         dbmin -6525

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.4 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.5 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Boost Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 3'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 3600

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.6 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Internal Mic Boost Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 3'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 3600

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.7 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.8 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      index 1

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.9 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      value.0 19

      value.1 19

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 31'

         dbmin -1650

         dbmax 3000

         dbvalue.0 1200

         dbvalue.1 1200

      }

   }

   control.10 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      index 1

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 31'

         dbmin -1650

         dbmax 3000

         dbvalue.0 -1650

         dbvalue.1 -1650

      }

   }

   control.11 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Volume'

      value 60

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 1

         range '0 - 87'

         dbmin -6525

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 -2025

      }

   }

   control.12 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Switch'

      value true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.13 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      value '0fff000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.14 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      value '0f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.15 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      value '0400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.16 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      value true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.17 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'PCM Playback Volume'

      value.0 255

      value.1 255

      comment {

         access 'read write user'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 255'

         tlv '0000000100000008ffffec1400000014'

         dbmin -5100

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

}

--endcollapse--

!!All Loaded Modules

!!------------------

Module

cryptd

aes_x86_64

aes_generic

binfmt_misc

parport_pc

ppdev

lp

dm_crypt

parport

snd_hda_codec_hdmi

snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_codec

snd_hwdep

snd_pcm

arc4

snd_seq_midi

ath9k

snd_rawmidi

mac80211

snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq

ath9k_common

snd_timer

ath9k_hw

snd_seq_device

uvcvideo

snd

videodev

ath

psmouse

soundcore

v4l2_compat_ioctl32

cfg80211

serio_raw

joydev

sparse_keymap

snd_page_alloc

squashfs

aufs

nls_utf8

isofs

nls_iso8859_1

nls_cp437

vfat

fat

dm_raid45

xor

btrfs

zlib_deflate

libcrc32c

usbhid

hid

i915

ahci

drm_kms_helper

atl1c

libahci

drm

i2c_algo_bit

video

!!Sysfs Files

!!-----------

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/init_pin_configs:

0x12 0x411111f0

0x14 0x99130110

0x17 0x411111f0

0x18 0x04a11820

0x19 0x99a3092f

0x1a 0x411111f0

0x1b 0x411111f0

0x1d 0x40079a2d

0x1e 0x411111f0

0x21 0x0421101f

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/driver_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/user_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/init_verbs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D3/init_pin_configs:

0x05 0x58560010

0x06 0x18560020

0x07 0x58560030

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D3/driver_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D3/user_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D3/init_verbs:

!!ALSA/HDA dmesg

!!------------------

[   75.079717] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9285 Rev:2 mem=0xffffc900058a0000, irq=17

[   77.016730] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[   77.016793] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[   77.016820] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   78.043443] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

--

[   78.199473] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   79.435463] hda_codec: ALC269VB: BIOS auto-probing.

[   80.106810] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input9

[   80.106992] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input10

[   89.499211] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
```

Please Help.  It did work, but after the reboot it stopped working.  I'm not sure what went wrong.  :Sad: 

----------

## faustism

Problem Solved.  I didn't realize that input could be turned off and on via the spacebar in alsamixer.  I assumed they could only be muted or unmuted with "m" like the other channels.  Sorry for the inconvenience to all.

----------

## BradN

Oh, I didn't even know about/remember that part... then again all the recording I do in linux is via a dedicated USB box that drives XLR mics, so it has no extra configuration like that.

----------

